# who uses CANE CREEK CALLS



## fatduckboy (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you use cane creek calls 
just wondering what yall think of these calls


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2010)

only tried their mouth calls and they are pretty solid (i have the lost poult).  i carry one with me, but wouldn't mind adding another at some point, probably the cc pro.  i prefer the xt kee over the lost poult, but it's still a good call.


----------



## fatduckboy (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey rex upshaw you ought to try there new cc smoker sounds pretty good


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2010)

fatduckboy said:


> Hey rex upshaw you ought to try there new cc smoker sounds pretty good



i might do that, i've heard some good things about the cc pro and if and when i order one, i'll look at the smoker too.


----------



## tony32 (Mar 3, 2010)

Doug at cane creek makes some great calls been using them for years a friend hooked me up with them few years back now thats one of my only calls i use....going to use a new one this year made by towaliga turkey calls, but i never stray too for from my cane creek


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 3, 2010)

A Cane Creek Mr. Death brought Death to these three....it is my go to mouth call without a doubt. I think I have 4 of them in my vest...just in case


----------



## Hookspur (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been using their pots for years. Still can't figure out why they switched to Mahogany instead of poplar, since I think their old ones sounded so much bettter! Found 3 old ones in a little store in TN last year, and bought 'em all.


----------



## Gecko (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a CC Pro Aluminum Pot that sounds awesome.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Mar 3, 2010)

Many gobbler have fallen to my glass pro comp.


----------



## Carp (Mar 3, 2010)

I've heard of them, just never tried one.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive never had the pleasure of trying one...


----------



## nx95240 (Mar 3, 2010)

i got one about 13 yr's ago  and will use it again


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Mar 4, 2010)

their MR. DEATH call says it all!!!


----------



## Hawghead (Mar 4, 2010)

I had a slate a really liked and its laying in the woods somewhere, only turkey call ive ever lost and regret it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got an old light colored CC box. It'll be traveling to the NF with me this year. Sounds good to me but I don't count.


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out (Mar 4, 2010)

I love my Mr. Death.  I am hooked on Cane Creek, Woodhaven, and Yella Yelpers!


----------



## fatduckboy (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks guys it yall are looking for any of these calls come to southern outdoor sportsman griffin ga


----------

